

Daily Android tablet sales nearing 40% of iPad sales - mtgx
http://gigaom.com/mobile/daily-android-tablet-sales-nearing-40-of-ipad-sales/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Is Apple’s iPad still the top dog when it comes to tablets? Absolutely, and I
see no evidence to suggest otherwise. But the theme of “there is no tablet
market, there is only an iPad market” is starting to look outdated based on
the data we see today."

In addition to better Android tablet software, competitors are scheduling
their product launches to attack the seasonal gaps in Apple's annual new
product release cycle.

It looks to me that Android/Linux from Google & Amazon will gain share on
Apple - and continue to crush Microsoft in tablet market share.

What lessons can GNU/Linux distributors learn from Android/Linux distributors
to crush Microsoft elsewhere?

------
taligent
Well this is just yet another dumb comparison that exploits the drop off in
sales before a key Apple event. It's well know that the iPad Mini and a
possible iPad update is scheduled either next week or sometime shortly after.

The only sales period that makes sense is the Christmas Holiday season. It's
where you will have the best from all companies competing at the same time.

